# DVB-T USB-Stick Chip A9015

## kazamatzuri

Hi!

Has anyone got an USB DVB-T Stick working with an A9015DVB chipset? Lsusb gives me :

```
  

idVendor           0x8086 Intel Corp.

idProduct          0x9501

```

However, so far I haven't been able to get it running. In the linuxtv.org wikis I couldn't find anything regarding this chipset.

edit: question was missing somehow  :Wink:  : How can I get it working? Which modules do I need?

Thanks 

kaza

----------

## Dottout

no support in kernel tree, I suggest you to look into v4l-dvb repos at http://www.linuxtv.org/repo/ maybe someone is working on it..

----------

## kazamatzuri

thanks for the hint, sadly there seems noone to be working on that particular chip :/

----------

## EOF

I have the same chip and no luck so far  :Sad: .

----------

## Vittorio

hi i have the same chip as well and as well cant get it working, try this page, there is firmware and driver http://www.digittrade.de/shop/shop_content.php/coID/9

----------

